
In Silicon Valley, some men say cosmetic procedures are essential to a career - SirLJ
https://m.sfgate.com/business/article/In-Silicon-Valley-some-men-say-cosmetic-14962007.php
======
virtuous_signal
Some lowlights for those who don't want to read the whole thing:

>[H]e returned from a 10-day trip to Italy's Amalfi Coast. Before that, he
boasts, he journeyed to a yoga retreat and juice cleanse in Bali, the perfect
setting to unload the stress he absorbs working at a well-known tech company
in Silicon Valley. After ending a five-year marriage and shedding 10 pounds of
subcutaneous fat several years back - his sun-kissed body now carb- and toxin-
free - Daniel has reemerged a new, seemingly younger man.

>His ultimate fear: being banished to the cultureless provinces, unemployed
and alone, with the rest of the saggy-skinned suburbanites.

>Nick, another 40-year-old tech worker, says he spends about $500 on Botox
every three to four months. He considers his regimen an "investment."

>"Everyone is on social media and looking at pictures of themselves and
feeling more self-conscious about their appearance," Fan said.

>McGrath added that while she doesn't take pleasure in people's suffering,
there's something "ironic" about men being forced to "play the game women have
always had play to get what they want."

>"My biggest fear is what happens in the next decade?" he said. "Am I going to
start looking like my father? Is it going to affect my job? I think plastic
surgery might be a resource for me."

------
thatsenough
After decades of disparaging their Southern California brethren, the Bay Area
has become home to America's most superficial people.

